# Wet/Dry Food Question



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got Jackson on 4health Small Bites dry and am wanting to start feeding him 4health canned food too. I see where the 4health brand has come out with a couple grain free dry foods but I have checked and according to Dog Food Advisor the Small Bites brand rates higher than any of the grain free brands. I was a little confused by that as I had always thought grain free was better than grain food. I have kept him on the Small Bites though since it is rated higher.

Jackson is right at about 5 pounds and according to the Dog Food Calculator for the Small Bites he should be getting .63 cups per day. If .50 is 1/2 cup then .63 would be a little over half a cup? Then, for the canned food it says .47 cups per day which would be a little less than half a cup.

My question is if I wanted to start feeding Jackson two times a day with the morning feeding being the canned food and the evening feeding being the dry food going by the Dog Food Calculator how much of each would I need to feed per day?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Feed about 1/4 of a cup of canned, and around 1/3 of a cup of the dry. Remember these are just guidelines though, feed more or less according to your dogs condition.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks so much! The decimal answers from the dog food calculator was really throwing me off. I've never been one for math lol!


----------

